# Aqua-Vu Underwater Camera



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=38241145


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected]#[email protected][email protected]#[email protected]#$!$!#@$%%^#%[email protected]#!#@~##~!#!#@

I just ordered another freaking underwater camera the other day... it arrives Monday. ALWAYS my luck I order something and someone posts the same thing for sale the next day.

/sigh good luck with your sale.


-DallanC


----------



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Sold


----------



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol Dallan.


----------

